#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  破解千古謎題！英科學家︰先有雞才有蛋

## 狼王白牙

〔編譯魏國金／綜合報導〕2010 年

這是千古難解之謎︰先有雞還是先有蛋？英國每日郵報報導，英國科學家發現，蛋殼的構成仰賴一種僅能在雞的卵巢中找到的蛋白質，換言之，必須先有雞，蛋才可能存在。


*蛋殼來自卵巢獨特蛋白質*


  稱為ovocledidin-17（OC-17）的蛋白質是作為加速蛋殼發展的催化劑，硬殼保護蛋黃與蛋白，讓雞胚胎得以發育。科學家現在相信，在雞蛋能夠形成前，必須先有OC-17，而OC-17只能在雞的卵巢中發現。


  報導說，英國雪菲爾與華威大學利用超級電腦放大一枚雞蛋的構造，結果發現OC-17在啟動結晶化上至為關鍵，而結晶化是蛋殼形成的初步階段，OC-17將碳酸鈣轉化為方解石晶體，而該晶體構成了蛋殼。


  方解石晶體可在許多骨骼與貝殼內發現，然而雞形成方解石晶體的速度較其他物種快速─每二十四小時形成六克的殼。


  過去在解答先有雞還是先有蛋的謎題時，多半仰賴演化觀點，據此，學者認為應該是兩種類似雞的物種雜交，生出的蛋成為史上第一隻雞，因此是蛋先於雞。


  雪菲爾大學工程材料系博士傅立曼指出，長久以來學界料想是蛋先於雞，然而現在有科學證據，證明事實上是雞先於蛋。

----
這篇是 2010 年的舊新聞，不過這個研究應該尚未結束，如果先有雞，
那麼根據演化論，雞之前的物種是甚麼呢?

不過如果根據宗教的創造論，我猜這則新聞給了支持者一個可以發揮的科學論點。

----------


## 白拓

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RElu...e_gdata_player

追根究底，原來定義上也有需要探討的地方。

----------


## 小藍龍

這樣解釋了"雞蛋"這個詞的由來
"雞蛋"顧名思義當然是"先有雞才有蛋囉~
古人早就知道~(遭踹

----------


## 狼の寂

喔喔，其實咱也認為是先有雞才有蛋的

畢竟以生物學來講
現今的所有物種都是經過演化而來的
而演化的關鍵則是物種的變異，且必須發生於生殖細胞

—「但要從為數眾多的物種裡面，找出至少兩隻發生一樣突變的個體，而且還要將他們湊成一對
這種或然率太低了! 」
--------離題-------

所以應當是先有部分基因突變的該物種(雞的前身)，才會生出會長成雞的蛋
就咱的看法，是認為部分基因突變為雞的該物種，基本上就能夠稱做是雞
儘管外表不一樣，但至少牠的部分細胞算就可以了吧?
((咱的觀點似乎很奇怪是唄(?... OAO


反正之前應該都只是角度的問題吧!
就看你以什麼角度去詮釋以上的過程
咱認為以前主要只是在於"說法"的不同啦， 這樣


但現今既然科學家已經研究出來了，那就沒什麼好辯的了，不是嗎?
不過說不定以後陸續還會有什麼驚人的發現呢~"  :jcdragon-tea:  

反正就交給科學家解決就好啦!  XDD  (遭踹~

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼對於科學研究不深(雖然在國高中時，生物與地球科學是本狼最有興趣之兩科。)，然而本狼也認為先有雞才有蛋。

不過，如果以比較有趣的觀點來看，先有雞與先有蛋觀點互有勝負。如果以注音來看，蛋之聲符ㄉ在雞之ㄐ之前，雞之介符ㄧ在蛋之韻符ㄢ之前，兩隊平爪。如果以兩字之筆劃(排列以少到多)來看，蛋之11劃較雞之18劃為先。再以部首論斷，蛋之虫(ㄏㄨㄟˇ)部在雞之隹(ㄓㄨㄟ)部之前，蛋再下一城。

在國語如此，那麼在美文又是如何呢？CHICKEN之開頭C在EGG之E前面，雞在此扳回一城。

再來從文學以及語言學轉向物理學：雞摔則傷，蛋摔則全裂；雞在此贏得一分。雞與蛋受熱俱亡，不過蛋有兩種狀況：受精卵與未受精卵，若為未受精卵則無生命亡故問題，故蛋贏之。

接下來以變化性來論：蛋能變成雞，雞不能變成蛋只能生蛋(且限於母雞)，因此蛋之變化性較雞為強，蛋獲勝。

再者以肉食動物食用難易度來論：雞可直接啃咬，羽毛吐掉即可；蛋破之殼碎多片，若梗於呼吸道有生命危險之虞，因此雞獲勝。

再以建築物與行政單位對決：中國陜西省寶雞市面積18175平方公里，遠勝中華民國台北市之台北大巨蛋面積0.18平方公里。然而，若以藝術價值論斷：羅剎國羅曼諾夫皇室之珍寶法貝熱彩蛋，於91年(2002)於蘇富比拍賣會上，以960萬美元(2.88億新台幣)賣出，蛋又勝出。

最後以建中卡其學長學弟們來作裁決：雞排比滷蛋好吃與受歡迎多啦！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

總計：蛋與雞各贏得六分，平爪。

----------


## 耍酷豪狼

龍蛋生成雞蛋便是要基因產生變化，但要蛋真正有成功活下來也是爭議性，突變種要多也是重點(雞的基因才能固定下來)，但要有龍或爬蟲類生出含雞的基因才有機會變成雞，所以龍先生蛋(已含雞的基因)然後生出含雞突變種DNA的龍，再繼續突變出雞蛋再產生雞，這應該有合理的解釋:蛋生出雞，才有雞生蛋 蛋才會產生雞 :wuffer_laugh:

----------

